# Best L&M Used Deal Ever!



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

What’s the point? I don’t really get why, but it comes across as dismissive to their customers when posting such a stupid thing. Or maybe it’s just me.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Ha! I was just looking at AKG K271 headphones that are on sale for $189 new down from over $300, but gear hunter has 2 pairs demo/used on sale for $299!


----------



## cowlevelisreal (Sep 12, 2021)

madhermit said:


> What’s the point? I don’t really get why, but it comes across as dismissive to their customers when posting such a stupid thing. Or maybe it’s just me.


😂


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

My local store had a Boss CS-3, I assume because it was missing it's box, for 10 bucks off of the new price. Seems like a decent reduction for a missing box until you realize they're $169 new but rarely fetch more than $100 on the used market


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I have no idea why places do that. I took this picture last time I went grocery shopping.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

A penny saved…


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

.. is now worthless in Canada. Everything's rounded up to a nickle.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Now if it was 3 cents cheaper THEN we would have a deal.


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

the grocery store manager......to quote Bugs...."What an ignoramus...what a maroon."

Seems like your dissolving your profits by wasting time and material like that.....plus creating trash.....it's all trash.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Lol @


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

L&M deal discounts are usually either ridiculously small or practical giveaways. I always look in the "used" bins. I once found a set of Zildjian New Beat hi-hats for $175, and the only difference with the brand new set on the wall at $415 was a few stick marks - might have been used in a clinic. I also picked up a brand new Jim Dunlop 535Q Multi-Wah for $99, they usually retail close to $250.


----------



## Spunky (Jun 9, 2020)

I was interested in an Epiphone firebird as I had never tried one. So, I called my L&M in London as they had a new and used one with “Inquire“ and was told the used one was $19 less than the new one. Now for a nearly $1,000 guitar I just hung up and bought an Rivolta. I cannot stand L&M.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

I never look up to them as music gear experts. It's a chain - their employees sometimes exhibit quite superficial knowledge of the gear they are selling; that's fine. It's a chain. 
I rely totally on my own homework/research (vast knowledge .. ) when I'm buying anything from them (or from anyone else). I found some really good deals for several items and they never charged me for shipping from stores accross the country. They also have warranty on their used gear which in many cases is a big plus.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

YaReMi said:


> I never look up to them as music gear experts. It's a chain - their employees sometimes exhibit quite superficial knowledge of the gear they are selling; that's fine. It's a chain.
> I rely totally on my own homework/research (vast knowledge .. ) when I'm buying anything from them (or from anyone else). I found some really good deals for several items and they never charged me for shipping from stores accross the country. They also have warranty on their used gear which in many cases is a big plus.


Yep, all good points,

Except in this case, to save 1c, I give up on 4 years and 9 months of warranty compared to buying new. That’s why it’s so stupid. The sheer IDGAF attitude of the person that actually posted the item is overwhelming with this one.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

What's worse is when they identify items as used in their system but there is no discount. This is probably one of those items.


----------

